# water meth cis basic



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

is it worth it?

if i were to go cis turbo, and max out the limits of my fuel injection. should i still use water meth? im thinking it could help to keep it from pinging as bad, but would it require more fuel?


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

it works great i use it on my cise turbo fox. but would it require more fuel no.water/meth is controlled by a boost switch and only hits when the boost start to come on and you can set it what psi to start very easy to use. pinging helps alot my car is 15 psi 10:1 comp and i can get stock timing no promblem


----------



## Northfox (Jul 6, 2010)

sounds like a done deal then. 

where did you mount your water injector?

thanks


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

i mounted the injector about 6 inches befor the throttle body on the ic pipe


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

vwturbofox said:


> i mounted the injector about 6 inches befor the throttle body on the ic pipe


Same place I have mine :thumbup:


----------

